# Anthony Bourdain - The Bobby Gold Stories



## sidney quirk (Jan 19, 2007)

Not a cookbook, but just had to post ... an Open Critic review turned me on to the Bobby Gold Stories ... not because the book is any good (they panned it) but because of the hilarious ordering scene by one of characters. Check out the review, if you can find it at theopencritic.com(Anthony Bourdain - The Bobby Gold Stories) for an excerpt if you don't know what I'm talking about.

Anyone else read Bourdain's book? Anyone who's been on the floor will know a guy exactly like that.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Check out "Bone in the Throat", fun read!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I think by now I've read all of Tony's books, including those mentioned above, the usual suspects (_Kitchen Confidential_, _A Cook's Tour_, and _The Nasty Bits_), plus _Gone Bamboo_ and _Typhoid Mary_. He's very entertaining. And it's clear that he knows whereof he speaks.


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

I've read everything he's written as well, and, although he continues to be extremely entertaining... his ferocity/edge appears to be waning. I don't foresee anything with the intensity of Kitchen Confidential coming out anytime soon.

He can dream of hunting mice, but let's face it, he's a house cat now.


----------



## pupon (Feb 23, 2007)

Actually I heard of Chef Bourdain prior to reading his book. After being inspired to read the whole thing, I was shocked and delighted by his disturbed and unapologetic style. Definitely an entertaining read.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I really like this man.
It's scary to read or watch him, I guess it's to close to home.
pan


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I had my copy of Kitchen Confidential signed by Mr. Bourdain at a reading he gave in Milwaukee a few years ago. He was thoroughly charming and didn't show those rough edges we know and love from his TV adventures.

At one time he was a member here at Chef Talk. Who knows? Maybe he's still lurking and/or posting! :smoking:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah me too Pan. I have Kitchen Confidential and a Cooks Tour and love them both.

Rgds Rook


----------

